# GT Backwoods mal neu



## esp262 (18. Mai 2010)

nach jahren bmx fahren halten es meine knochen nicht mehr den belastungen stand

und da ich vor ca 5 jahren meine mtbs verkauft habe (LTS 2, LTS DH, Zaskar) mußte was schönes wieder her

na die Zaskar rahmen sind ja irgendwo unbezahlbar, da hab ich mir diesen Backwoods geholt

Rahmen ist ziemlich vermackelt aber egal, wird ja eh neu lackiert (weiss jemand was das für ein rot ist?)


Rahmen ist gerad unterwegs nach ZONELIGHT, da wird eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme mit abstüzung angeschweisst


was ich schon habe sind
GT Backwoods Rahmen in Rot (BJ müsste 94-95 sein oder?)
Marzocchi Gabel
FSA Steuersatz in weiß
Sincros Vorbau in weiss
Sincros Lenker in Schwarz
Race Face Kurbel in Schwarz
GT Lenkgriffe in ROt
Ringle VR Nabe in Schwarz

Unterwegs zu mir sind
Shimano Bremsen in weiss mit goldgriffen incl Alligator windcutter? scheiben
Syncros Felgen in weiß
Syncros Pedale in weiß


na ja rad ist noch lange nicht komplet, die planung wurde ja schon paar mal durcheinander gebracht mal gucken was so kommt


hier erstmal paar bilder


----------



## esp262 (22. Mai 2010)

paar neue sachen sind eingetroffen

Syncros Pedale
FSA Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (13. Juni 2010)

laufräder sind auch fast fertig, nur noch zentrieren


----------



## divergent! (16. Juni 2010)

interessante sache. darf man fragen was du für das anschweißen usw bezahlst?

auf die farbliche zusammenstellung bin ich mal gespannt....gibts schon zusammensteckbilder?


----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2010)

der rahmen ist noch nicht wieder da

es hiess 10-14 tage, muß die mal anschreiben

dann weiss ich auch was es gekostet hat

hab keine zusammensteckbilder, der rahmen wird zwar noch aufgebaut, aber nicht mit den teilen, hab noch günstig avalache rahmen gekriegt

und der ist sogut wie fast fertig


----------



## Rennkram (17. Juni 2010)

Der Backwoods Rahmen hätte die Federgabel auch nicht verkraftet.
Die Ollen GTs sind mmn. wenn überhaut mit 80mm Federgabel fahrbar, wenn die Gabel niedrig baut. Besser sind 60mm.


----------



## divergent! (17. Juni 2010)

denk ich auch. in meinem neon backwoods ist ne judy mit 60mm...fährt sich super. hab ja auch noch ein ava was demnächst ne frischzellenkur bekommt. allerdings wirds starr....is lustiger.

bin gespannt auf deinen umbau


----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2010)

backwoods hab ich ja erstmal zurückgestellt, da gehe ich erst in august wieder bei, aber wird nicht aus resten zusammengebaut 

paar sachen bleiben ja

FSA steuersatz in weiss
felgen Mavic x117
Ringle abbaho nabe für vorn (oder ich verkaufe die und hole mir dt naben satz)
die GT griffe in rot,

Gabel muß ich mal gucken, hab in mienem 96er avalanch RR Race hat auch ca 100mm federweg, fährt sich gut, die marzocchi hat auch optisch nicht so gepasst

verd versuchen die alten Raceface Kurbel zu bekommen
scheiben bremse denk ich wieder an shimano
und dann mal schaun

will aufjedenfall erstmal ein rad zu fahren haben, und das braucht halt noch mehr aufwand, der lack ist ********, der muß eh nachm schweissen neu lackiert werden
Das ROT bleibt aber oder bzw so ein ähnliches rot


----------



## Rennkram (17. Juni 2010)

Hattest du an deinem 96er Avalange welches dir am Steuerrohr gerissen ist auch ne 100mm Gabel dran?


----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2010)

nein damals bin ich die Rockshox mag 21 gefahren, ich glaub die hat gerad mal 45mm oder so


----------



## Rennkram (17. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, nichts für ungut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (18. Juni 2010)

wird schon halten, glaub/hoffe ich


----------



## esp262 (30. Juni 2010)

ich denk mal in paar wochen ist der backwoods rahmen wieder da

ich bin mal gespannt wie der jetzt aussieht

tja ich werd dann mal teilemarkt durchstolbern, mal gucken was man dafür so findet 

jemand interesse an magura Raceline D, die brauch ich ja wohl nicht mehr wenn ich scheibenbremse fahre


----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2010)

ja ich ......................


----------



## esp262 (3. Juli 2010)

so scheibenbremsaufnahme ist dran! incl abstütuzung

fetten dank an Zonelight GmbH, schweissnähte top, sehr gute arbeit, bin sehr zufrieden

werd das ding mal sandstrahlen und zum pulvern oder lackieren geben

nur welche farbe


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

interessant. warum has du die cantisockel nicht gleich entfernen lassen?

was hast du nun bezahlt?


----------



## esp262 (3. Juli 2010)

na ja, ausrichten und schweissen ist schon etwas mehr arbeit

entfernen kann man die ja auch selbst,  aber lass die trozdem dran, dreh die nur raus

gekostet hats 120 euro incl versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2010)

120 Euro Ich habe für einen neuen Avalanche-Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme weniger bezahlt.

Für mich hätte sich der Aufwand bei einem Backwoods nicht gelohnt.

Wieso sind eigentlich an der Bremsaufnahme Langlöcher?? War man nicht in der Lage die Aufnahme entsprechend genau auszurichten??


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

ich hatte damals bei nicolai angefragt wegen meinem backwoods. die wollten auch 100 euro kpl wenn ich den rahmen vorher schon abbeize usw.

preis ist also realistisch. hab mich dann damals aber auch dagegen entschieden und lieber mir ein ava gekauft und das backwoods so gelassen.

hätte auch eher zu pm aufnahme tendiert wegen einstellerei.


----------



## esp262 (3. Juli 2010)

hab fast neuen avalanche für 70 euros gekriegt, war aber nicht gewollt, hab nur zum spass geboten 

da war der backwoods aber schon zum umschweissen weg

langlöcher stören mich nicht, 

find den rahmen halt schön, wegen der verstärkung am oberrohr usw, wollt aber kein magura felgenbremse fahren

und der wird auch noch aufgebaut


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich schätze mal, die Aufnahme ist für ssp slot-Dropouts gedacht, da machen Langlöcher Sinn. 

Bin gespannt aufs Endergebnis.


----------



## DeepStar23 (3. Juli 2010)

wenn man den Rahmen lieber behält,als wat neues zu kaufen kann man das doch ruhig investieren. 

Ist auf jeden Fall einzigartig,auch wenn´s "nur" ein Backwoods ist.. 
Muss sich ja nicht jeder sinnlos den Keller vollstellen..


----------



## esp262 (4. Juli 2010)

in meinen augen sind die rahmen an sich alle gleich ausser den zaskar

also denk ich ist es egal ob das jetzt ein ava backwoods oder sonstwas aus alu von GT und bj 94 ist


----------



## esp262 (4. Juli 2010)

rahmen behalt ich aufjeden fall, und der wird gepimpt


----------



## divergent! (4. Juli 2010)

was ja auch richtig ist


----------



## esp262 (29. Juli 2010)

so geht auch hier vorran, aber langsam

schwarze raceface kurbel sind organisiert, die alten von 96 oder so

rahmen ist sandgestrahlt und weg zum pulvern, leider kein foto, da meine cam gestreikt hat

aber schön sauber war der.
wird SignalGrau, oder wenns nicht klappt dann irgendeinanders grau ton, aber aufjedenfall matt


----------



## metulski (11. August 2010)

oha, scheibenbremsaufnahme....
hab ich vor ein paar tagen auch dran gedacht und beim stöbern wirds im 2ten artikel beantwortet 
nice!

Druckpunkt von Scheibenbremsen ist echt genial, aber ich bin letzte Woche mal die XT-Parallelogrammbremsen gefahren.... wozu dann noch 3 Tonnen gewicht wegen ner scheibenbremse drantüdeln?
schont die felge, OK...
da ich jetzt, dank dir, weiss, das es geht, kann ich, nachdem die nächste felgennflanke reisst, über ne umrüstung nachdenken....

auf der anderen seite hats mit den rigida schon weit über 20.000km gebtaucht... wie lange mögen mavic ceramic-felgen halten bisse durchgebremst sind 
vielleicht ersmo nur vorne, falls es irgendwann mal die gabel dahinrafft!

das wichtigste: es bleibt trotzdem ne geile idee sdas durchzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. August 2010)

wobei ne xt v-bremse kpl auch nicht wirklich leichter ist wie ne gescheite scheibe


----------



## esp262 (11. August 2010)

na ja find die scheibenbremse hat was vor allem bei der alten kiste

aber mein rahmen ist immer noch nicht vom pulvern da

aber hab mir schon mal paar neue teile organisiert

2 fach fsa kurbel
und hayes nine scheibenbremse

bilder kommen


----------



## esp262 (13. August 2010)

so Rahmen ist endlich wieder da, farbe ist geschmacksache aber ich find den geil

Signal Grau 

erstmal trettlager gewinde nachscheinden, der rest kommt dann
nach und nach


----------



## divergent! (13. August 2010)

der rahmen ist echt gut geworden. aber willst du wirklich diese hässlich plumpe kurbel und diese bremse dranbauen?


----------



## esp262 (13. August 2010)

kurbel aufjedenfall, da es für trial und street genutz wird

bremse erstmal ja, wenn denn bremsleistung gut ist, bleiben die auch dran

so hässlich find ich die teile aber gar nicht


----------



## divergent! (13. August 2010)

achso du willst damit rumtricksen...ok dann lass das massige zeug dran. dachte du baust was fürs geländeradeln.

was kommt den nun für ne gabel rein?


----------



## esp262 (13. August 2010)

fürs gelände ballern hab ich ja den avalanche, 
und die alte gabel von da kommt da rein, marzocchi irgendwas von 2001
muß noch etwas schön machen


----------



## esp262 (14. August 2010)

hab mal erstmal paar sachen so drangesteckt

lenker und vorbau ist nur damit drin, das die gabel nicht rausfällt
Gabel wird noch bearbetet, bzw canti sockel weg, und schwarz gemacht, ist nur wegen gleichgewicht drin

läufräder sind nur drin, damit das ding etwas nach rad aussieht 

hier die bilder


das ding soll komplet mit schwarzen teilen ausgestattet werden


----------



## esp262 (19. August 2010)

hab mir jetzt felgen organisiert

erstmal die schriftzüge entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (28. August 2010)

so Laufräder sind fertig, ob Reifen bleiben weiss ich nich nocht

aber irgendwas in der dicke wird schon kommen 

nimmt langamm form, an, Die Gabel wird aber eine Marzocchi Dj3
und diese kommt in mein LTS, aber dazu in einem anderen Tread mehr wenns soweit ist


----------



## esp262 (28. August 2010)

meine aufkleber sind da,
kommt echt fett meiner meinung


----------



## Lousa (29. August 2010)

Langsam brauch ich hier im Thread 'ne Sonnenbrille


----------



## esp262 (11. November 2010)

so weiter gehts 

hab schon länger hier nichts mehr geschrieben

FSA 2 fachkurbel sinds geworden,  XT Uhralt schaltwerk, Syncros vorbau und Lenker sind dran

Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 gabel

paar sachen fehlen mir noch, habs aber noch bißchen gefahren, hehe,


----------

